# Oh my goodness, Shrimp!



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

OK, I never really got why people would want shrimp in their Betta tank. It just seemed so boring to me. That is, until yesterday, when I saw a huge variety at my LFS when I bought my newest Betta. I think you really have to see video or see them live to get it. They are adorable and so active. They're also expensive. I think they mostly ranged from $15-$22 each! Though they did have some really neat, brightly patterned guys. The red and black stripes were awesome. I hadn't heard most of the types mentioned here. 

So, if I decided to try them....I have two 5 gallon tanks. They are fairly heavily "planted", but with silk plants. Is there any way to make that work? I worry any hide I put in that the shrimp could enter would be dangerous for my Betta. I mean if it's too small for him to enter, then isn't there the risk of him trying and getting stuck?

Also, I would need to wait until my tank was fully cycled and had been stable awhile, correct?


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Phh, I got my ghost shrimp for 39 cents, what shrimp are 15 dollars a piece? 
I think you really do need real plants, heavily planted. They eat off of plants so real is best. 
Correct, fully cycled and stable is the only way to go. Shrimp are fragile, and require a tank with good buffering capability, so a higher GH is good.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks Trahana, so I guess no shrimp for me unless and until I decide to try a planted tank. Bummer, but it can be a goal! 

I got to thinking about where I was in the store and had a realization. I looked them up and sure enough, they had several of the fancy species on this page. http://www.aquariumcreationsonline.net/shrimp.html

They were saltwater!! Duh.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Check out NickAu's thread for some real shrimp + Betta inspiration, he has video too:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/journals/ossie-your-life-646873/page4/


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> what shrimp are 15 dollars a piece?


How about 4 Royal Blue Cherry Shrimp for $ 180?

http://shrimplovers.com.au/product/royal-blue-cherry-shrimp


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Those are so cute! But why so expensive?!
I love the peppermint shrimp on Rennie's link above. 
Cute cute cute!


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh yeah I've seen shrimp get sold for $200+ a piece, people take their shrimp very seriously.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Check out Craigslist. I got some very nice cherry shrimp for 2 bucks a piece. I only got 5, but she gave me 7 and I currently have 6 that are breeding nicely


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

*$830 Shrimp: The Most Expensive Shrimp in the World *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyi5RNKjMuU

.


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

Fine Dining: Betta style


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

NickAu said:


> *$830 Shrimp: The Most Expensive Shrimp in the World *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyi5RNKjMuU
> 
> .


You better know how to keep those things alive for 830.00 a pop!


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Collecting shrimp. Hmm, looks a little more expensive then collecting cards LOL. and a lot harder. $830 for an animal that only lives 16 months, what a racket! I bet they are hard to keep alive.


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ah, how I loved my shrimplets. Unfortunately only had them for a week, as my parents couldn't figure out where they were and how to feed them when I was on a vacation. 
Holy, $830?! That's a lot for a betta feast!


----------



## Brandi1225 (Mar 15, 2016)

Went to my LFS yesterday and they had a betta in a tank with red crystal shrimp and some harlequin rasboras. The betta didnt bother anyone! Both of my bettas are way too aggressive to be in a tank with shrimp.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

New color variations are always very expensive at first. Price declines rapidly as more people breed them.


----------

